# Gaming/Internet issue.



## Butticus (Jun 2, 2014)

I really don't know much about why this issue is occurring, since I've never really been that tech savvy, (despite growing up on computers and video games my entire life) but I'll try to fill you in the best I can.

My computer had been shutting off at random times, usually while I was playing games. Luckily, I had experienced this same problem before, and I knew that a good dusting of the inside of my computer would fix this. (Well, the first time I dusted it, I used a vacuum, but this time I used compressed air. I'm not sure if the compressed air had anything to do with my issue.) Well, dusting it worked. My computer hasn't shut off at random since then. However, now I'm dealing with an issue much greater.

Now, it seems like I either can't play a game that requires connection to the Internet, or it just lags a boatload. It isn't just games, it's videos, too. Videos (Youtube, etc.) are often pretty slow to load now.

Also, I had recently acquired a new router, since my old one was giving me a lot of trouble. Until now, I was at a cool five bars. Now I'm always at four.

I really don't know what's up. Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Hi please follow the instructions here and upload all the info http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html
this will give us more to work with


----------



## Butticus (Jun 2, 2014)

-This is a wireless connection problem

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jake>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JakesPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.md.comcast.net

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-3A-35-CC-D5-83
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.md.comcast.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-3A-35-CC-D5-81
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7978:b8c:9e0f:3620%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.149(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 1, 2014 1:35:58 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, June 9, 2014 2:47:59 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 331889205
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-DB-09-B2-54-04-A6-F2-5D-9C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-04-A6-F2-5D-9C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:90d7:3ca0:1717:ba73:9281(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3ca0:1717:ba73:9281%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.md.comcast.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.md.comcast.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Jake>

-I have Cable

-The make and model is Cisco DPC3939

-I don't have any anti-virus/security/firewall software besides Windows Defender


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are playing games using Windows Server operating system??

The signal is a little weak . . how far are you from the router?

We can try some troubleshooting steps . . 

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then seer if it is any better


----------



## Butticus (Jun 2, 2014)

I live in a 2-story house. My computer is on the 2nd floor, while my router is located in the basement. 

I have Windows 8, by the way.

Also, I believe I have a router/modem combo, because after the guy from Comcast came over to replace my old router with the new one, the modem was nowhere to be found. I could just not be looking hard enough or I'm just stupid.

As for unplugging my router and modem and turning off all PCs, that would be a little rude with my circumstances. There are other people in my house who are on devices connected to the Internet. If you know of anything else that could help me, that would be nice. If not, I could try it tomorrow.

Thanks for trying to help me, though.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you do the other steps . .


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Moved to Online/Network Gaming Support.


----------



## Butticus (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey, I'm back. I went on a bit of a vacation.

But anyways, I tried all of that stuff you told me to do, and it didn't work. In fact, I feel like my Internet got worse.


----------

